# A new game....guess the babe!



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

So....who is it? Who can be the first to be right?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

I don;t know but.......nice abbs.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

I bet nice boobs too!


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

She`s fucking hot as....but we need same names here people??? lol


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope...MJ you have the honour of being the first LOSER .....you can guess again though


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

That volleyball player......................what is her name??


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

Gabrielle Reece?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

Elle McPherson?  (sp?)


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> we need same names here people??? lol



Well, I called her alot of names last night.  And when I left this morning she called me her STUD.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

You fvcking wish!


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

IAB...nice guess, and she was gonna be next, but NO


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

we  need to see more pics of this girl!


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats cheating!!


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Nope...MJ you have the honour of being the first LOSER .....you can guess again though



 

Ok. I got it, Your MAMMA - and dg806...... please refer to the Adult Area for more pics


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

No....wrong again buddy...let me make up ONE more for ya`s...this should give it away! At least IAB should guess it.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

Are you saying it's MBC?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Final one til someone guess' who she is! 

And no...its not MBC


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

Carmen Electra?


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> No....wrong again buddy...let me make up ONE more for ya`s...this should give it away! At least IAB should guess it.



hummm..... 

wait a minute ... looking at the second picture.... yes.. yes.....

IT IS your MAMMA   


Gentlmen -  $9.95 and it will all become clear


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

No to David, and No the the three time LOSER MJ


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

Your killing us here Kuso...........throw me a bone.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> At least IAB should guess it.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

You`re kindding?? I`m sure you said you`d HIT IT!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You`re kindding?? I`m sure you said you`d HIT IT!



Shit, that narrows it down to about a THOUSAND women that have been posted here!  

It's not Brooke Burke, is it?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> It's not Brooke Burke, is it?



It most certainly is 


Damned..fucking thing wont let me post the unedited one now


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

Damn, thats what I was going to say.........


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Sure!! 

Wanna another one??


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

Go ahead


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm smart.  The rest of you all SUCK.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

This one should be real easy


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

I've already lost.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

All this guessing is giving me a headache.  I just want to see tits.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

Hell, they all look the same to me..........


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

LMAO...you two are fucking hopeless....where`s STB and Tank when ya need em??! lol


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO...you two are fucking hopeless....where`s STB and Tank when ya need em??! lol




Why in the hell are you still awake.  I would have thought we would have gotten rid of you a long time ago.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Just hanging around to annoy you guys


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

Celine Dione!!!!!....oh wait....Celine doesn't have a rack like that...does she??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I would have guessed Brooke Burke for the first one... but I was stuck in damn mtgs all morning


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Celine Dione!!!!!



No way she's that good looking!!!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No way she's that good looking!!!



the hips got me...then I saw the rack...you're right..can't be Celine...hmmmmm??


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Is that Elle or Heidi???


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

boobs are too big.........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

Cindy Margolis?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

good guess!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> good guess!




Yeah, but she's not really Kuso's type.  Kuso seems to like his chicks a little more sleazy than _she_ seems.  (this is not intended to be a funny comment)


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey....I have posted several threads of this chick! And Brook Burke isn`t sleezy ...is she??


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hey....I have posted several threads of this chick! And Brook Burke isn`t sleezy ...is she??


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Damned....really?? Oh well, I like sleeze then  This chick ( the blonde ) is more sleezy though I think.....I`ll give you one more pic


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

here ya go.....this should be easy now.

 damned.....didn`t know I went for the sleezy types 

BTW...she`s none of the guess` you`ve made so far.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Ohhhhh...I think I know who that is...but I can't remember her name....have I commented on licking her tummy?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Yep  Jeez, you disappoint me..I thought for sure you`d get this one


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I can't remember her name....anouk something?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Or Pammy


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

neither ....BTW..did you know the first pic was Brook?


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

I'd like to say Faith Hill (white bikini pic)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> neither ....BTW..did you know the first pic was Brook?




Are you serious? K...I don't know then *searching porn forum* 

I knew the second pic of brooke was her...but couldn't tell from the first.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

It's Caprice


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

.....mmafiter got it


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

NO to Max.......keep searching w8


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay...I have no clue who it is then, LOL GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRr


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Damned...you do...we have had SEVERAL of her threads over time

Let me find an easier one for you biginners


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11w8...you are correct..it is Caprice....I didn@t see that post at the top  !!!
Shit...need a new babe


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11w8...you are correct..it is Caprice....I didn@t see that post at the top  !!!
> Shit...need a new babe



 ....that's hilarious! I couldn't believe that it wasn't! lol

K....go again...this is fun


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Hang on...I haveta find one!


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Here we go....a LITTLE more difficult, but still do-able


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Nah, she is a lil thicker than that I think. Good guess though. The only name I get is Rebec ca Romjin Stamos, but I know its not her. 


I am liking this thread


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Both wrong....look at the HAIR...it`s kinda her trademark


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Faith Hill


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

No...but good guess. She was very famous for  a movie...she made both part`s 1 and 2


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't think her boobs are that big


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Here`s another

Here boobs aren`t the biggest, but they made a huge impact on the movies success I think!....not Sharon Stone either


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Now I know HER boobs aren't anywhere near that big


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah...changed my mind after that second pic anyway


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

No...the movie wasn`t comedy....she had a nice scene in a hot tub


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Did she play in Species???


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Sure did


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

I was going to edit and posty this one...here she is


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

This next one should be easy


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Natasha Henstridge = Species I & II


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I never would have got her.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't know but I like that arch...and the suit


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

That next one in pink looks like a porn star


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Me neither....

Carmen Electra?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I was gonna guess Carmen, too.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

No...she`s very famous but I think from England


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

JORDAN!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Is she one of the spice girls?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Britnay got it!!! lol


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Next one


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Anna K?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah, gotta be Anna... look at the hair!

and Jordan who???


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

It`s not Anna K, and Jordan is simply Jordan...I think thats the only name she goes by


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

w8...you must know this one!! You@ve commented a couple of times on her pix before


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

OMG>..I don't pay attn to names....just tummies! LOL


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

LMAO...here`s another of her


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I like that pic of her in black 

Now I really want to know who she is!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Are you sure it's not anna K? lol

K...gettin' closer, it's almost on the tip of my tongue


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a headache


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I give up... post the unedited one of her in black


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

You wanna give up and I`ll tell ya


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I do 

Post the unedited one and see if we know


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, this is the same chick, from another series of pix


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

WOuld have NEVER got that one


I don't like this game anymore


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

No fair using such an old pic 

She is so totally hot!!!  PLEASE POST THE UNEDITED ONE OF HER IN BLACK!!!

Then I can go home and find fade


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

it wont let me post the same pix twice...even with a different name 

And those pix are only a year old too


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

How does it know 

Can you email it to me???


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

B...I`m not sure how, but I tried yesterday 

Give me 5 and I`ll reformate some of them 


Next...I`ve kept her head at home this time


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

yea, we might get this

Halle Berry?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

J lo


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I gotta go home... guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to for the answer.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Halle Berry takes the prize  I`m running out of ideas here  

PP just fucked up B, I`ll email you


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

B...you have mail at yahoo 

NEXT


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

That's anna k...and don't tell me it isn't or I quit this game


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's anna k...and don't tell me it isn't or I quit this game



Alright fuck ya...that on IS her  

shiiiiiat, now I need to search for some more babes


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

....

Find a brunette! LOL


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Halle Berry takes the prize



DANG!! I got beat to it!! I saw the picture and knew it was Halle!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Here ya go 







I had to cover a tat though 

VERY famous


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

Tomb Raider girl....what's her name???....Angelina JOLIE!!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

STFU!!!  

 You got it


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

another


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't know?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Don't know?



Of course I know  what yopu asking me for?? lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 30, 2003)

You're a fuqin stalker aren't you!  This is how you find out what their names are!  "Duh, guess the name..."


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice try buddy....not gonna work though


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Nice try buddy....not gonna work though



That's what they all tell you isn't it?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

You trying to get into my pants now or sumtin??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 30, 2003)

Ummm, how can I put this so your simple mind will understand...

NO!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

I`ll add another pic of the last one, as even though I`ve followed her career   I`VE never even seen that one before


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

Cindy Crawford?

LMAO, that its mostly the ladies guessing here!

BTW, I suck at this game, but I like your taste Kuso, sleezy or not!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Glad to hear it TP 

Not Cindy though.....a hint.....she`s not American, but has made a couple of movies there, and was on an extremely popular comedy series for awhile.

And yeah.....I think we have a few undiscovered bi`s in here


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

elle macpherson


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Very good!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Next one...hear we go


----------



## Rusty (Jan 31, 2003)

Kuso, not to change the subject but.........Have you ever heard of an Australian babe named (not sure of the spelling) Kylie Monogue?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

The Austin Powers/Boogie Nights chick?


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Kuso, not to change the subject but.........Have you ever heard of an Australian babe named (not sure of the spelling) Kylie Monogue?



Um...yeah, once or twice...she`s only Australia`s highest selling artist ever just about  

Got a fuking nice ass on her too


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

IPMC...her sister is fucking HOT too

TP takes the prize this time


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, TP has to be correct! My thoughts too.


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

NEXT....a personal fav of mine 

I don`t really know what her bods like, she tends not to show much...but she has the hottest mouth and eyes I`ve ever seen


----------



## Rusty (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> IPMC...her sister is fucking HOT too
> 
> TP takes the prize this time



Ive searched for pics of her and can't find shit.


----------



## Blieb (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm sorry, what was the question again?


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

I can hook you up a bit l8tr if ya like


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Blieb *_
> I'm sorry, what was the question again?



LMAO!! Who is she??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> IPMC...her sister is fucking HOT too
> 
> TP takes the prize this time



WHA HOO!  My first, and last time, prolly!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> NEXT....a personal fav of mine
> 
> I don`t really know what her bods like, she tends not to show much...but she has the hottest mouth and eyes I`ve ever seen
> [/img]



Catherine Zeta Jones?


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, congrats goes to TP, and a big no to IAB


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

No her boobs are much bigger...

How bout that DARK ANGEL girl or Courtney Cox?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

If it was Catherine, I WOULD know that!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Brit...no to both of them!

She`s a singer


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

NAtilie Umbrulia


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

This time the Prize goes to yopu Brit.....queen of the bi`s 

look at these fuking eyes and mouth


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

NEXT!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

Easy, Amy Webber


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Damned girl,,,,,your good at this !!!!
lol

NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

She`s pretty hard so a couple of hints...first up...this pic was taken for Japan only I think....I`ve never seen her like this before....though she always has her tits on show ( cleavage )

Very talented sing, that I hate!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Look at the cleavage and I`m sure you`ll get it!!!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Look at the cleavage and I`m sure you`ll get it!!!



Hell, they look like my wife's tits...........But I know that's not her.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

Faith Hill?


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Nop to both IPMC`s wife and FH!....this one is maybe the hardest so far.

She is an extremely famous singer.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 31, 2003)

Mariah Carey??


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 31, 2003)

Britney Spears? Christina Aguilera? Phwoooaaarrr anyway!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like the gay one...I can't remember her name


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

W8,you thinking of Mellisa Hethridge???
I know it's not her...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah...that's who I was thinking of


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Mariah Carey??


That HAS to be it!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY TOO MUCH clevage for Mellisa...


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> That HAS to be it!!


Hmmmm,you think so???
Always thought Mariah was slightly bigger at the hips...
and she's also light complextion...
I don't think it's Mariah...
Butt then again you seem to be the champ here!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,you think so???
> Always thought Mariah was slightly bigger at the hips...
> and she's also light complextion...
> ...


Where the heck is kuso???
What else could he be doing???
Unless he's shopping with da wife,saturday am in Japan!!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,you think so???
> Always thought Mariah was slightly bigger at the hips...
> and she's also light complextion...
> ...




It is Mariah- pre breakdown


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

Proove it!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

Is dat yur final answer???


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

YES!
where is Kuso when you need him


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Britney Spears???


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

It is a recent shot of Mariah Carey, so looks like PB&J got it this time


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Next!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Need a hint please


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Hint?? Already?? Well, despite the body and hair appearing like it. she is NOT asian 

That enough??


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 31, 2003)

I have no Fuq'n clue but it looks like she's got a hold of my Grandma's under garments!!!!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

Another hint please. Chick is way too skinny....


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Think....famous law show....one movie??!?!?!


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Think....famous law show....one movie??!?!?!



Judge Judy??? Damn she has a hot body going on under that long, black, sexy robe!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Was she on Law and Order???  One of the ADAs???


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Now she's in Crossing Jordan


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

None of the above.....


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok, here's my submission for Guess the babe!

He's very familiar,

Has a great personality,

Professional fighter,

7 inch horse cock!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Is she in The Practice???


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

7" and horse cock don@t go together mmafiter 

B, she sure is


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ok, here's my submission for Guess the babe!
> 
> He's very familiar with himself,
> ...


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 7" and horse cock don@t go together mmafiter
> 
> B, she sure is



Well, Im not considered an expert on horse cock length, width and girth like some people, kuso.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Is it the little secretary on the Pratice???

Can you tell I like those type of shows


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey Pitboss, that's not very nice!!!!

Jerk!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Hey Pitboss, that's not very nice!!!!
> 
> Jerk!!



Why thank you very much...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

MMA missed you so much PB


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Not the secretary B....and mmafiter.....DP told me


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> MMA missed you so much PB



A little too much I think. You should see some of the pics of himself he emailed me while I was away. Not pretty, not a pretty sight at all!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Then the DA or ADA or whatever she is... real pretty eyes???


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

hats the one.......fuck..even I`ve forgot her name though


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Lara Flin boyd or sumtin


NEXT!!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

A HUGE hint for this chick....IPMC will know her!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

Kylie Mongue


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Minogue....but yes


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

NEXT!!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

I give up.


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

already?????

Alright........she has a famous sister!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Damn Britney... your good!!!  

I'm going home... night all!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks B

You too!
G'night!


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Nite B


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> already?????
> 
> Alright........she has a famous sister!


DANII MOngue


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Thats right again  

Final for the day!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 31, 2003)

she looks like a post whore to me. dam it , slips my mind, oh hell i give up! next one please!!!no wait, i think i know who it is, naw, forget it.does she chew gum?has she been hit by a truck? does she look both ways before crossing the street?did she use to be addicted to natural peanutbutter?is she kissing sugar goodbye?the post whore thing still bugs me!does she love to tell a certain someone to STFU? she sorta looks like the woman who spit gum at me once while i was driving through Canada. hell if i know


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh NO...Not one of those!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> she looks like a post whore to me. dam it , slips my mind, oh hell i give up! next one please!!!no wait, i think i know who it is, naw, forget it.does she chew gum?has she been hit by a truck? does she look both ways before crossing the street?did she use to be addicted to natural peanutbutter?is she kissing sugar goodbye?the post whore thing still bugs me!does she love to tell a certain someone to STFU? she sorta looks like the woman who spit gum at me once while i was driving through Canada. hell if i know



LMAO!! 

Yeah, she looks kinda familiar.  Definately a hottie, but I can't put my finger on who it could be.

Does she like Peach Schnapps?


----------



## coleman (Jan 31, 2003)

kuso has a fetish for aussie women


----------



## kuso (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> kuso has a fetish for aussie women




   But I`m an equal opportunity guy


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh that's not right at all!


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

Git over it!!!
Git use to it!!!
Meanwhile,just go and show your legs!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 1, 2003)

My turn????

This actress/model drives me apes!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 1, 2003)

Uh I think I suck at this.... forgot to change the original file name.... LOL


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

I know!!!!
Estella Warren!!!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

I was just about to let ya know about that little oversite... 
EH PB!!!!!
How goes it amigo???

Still sporting a soapy pair on your av!!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm sure you can drain your site for this thread!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I'm sure you can drain your site for this thread!!!



Well after reviewing my collection I realized I have a couple of problems. Mojority of the pics can't be posted in this section of IM. The other issue is you all would never guess who there are since they aren't really famous, well not real actors if you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well after reviewing my collection I realized I have a couple of problems. Mojority of the pics can't be posted in this section of IM. The other issue is you all would never guess who there are since they aren't really famous, well not real actors if you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!


OH...right,all porn stars...


----------



## kuso (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh that's not right at all!




Don`t you just love the expression on your face??  Kinda a cross between alien and love doll


----------



## butterfly (Feb 1, 2003)

Who's next???


----------



## kuso (Feb 1, 2003)

here we go

NEXT


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

Mighty BIG mole on her tummy!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 1, 2003)

Had to cover an identifiying feature


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 2, 2003)

What's her name..... uh Tiffany Amber Theisen??


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 2, 2003)

opps kids asleep, can't play no more gotta go have sex!!!! Yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn so was she..... oh well guess I'll go post some pics since nobody else is playing this game today.


----------



## Dero (Feb 2, 2003)

I give...
BRITNEY!!!!Who is she???
You were right,I was wrong...sorry for ever doubting you.


----------



## kuso (Feb 2, 2003)

NO to Tiffany!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> NO to Tiffany!



Damn how about some clues???  I can't think of any short haired brunettes with real boobs...


----------



## kuso (Feb 2, 2003)

Um....she`s been in three big hit TV shows, and a few dud movies.


----------

